# Quimby and Sierra road ride on Sat, Dec. 22



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, it’s a little chilly and wet so we will go with the sunny and steep hill of the East San Jose.

Date: Saturday, Dec. 22

Meeting place is at Penitencia Creek parking lot at 9am

http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&q=penitencia+creek+park,&near=San+Jose,+CA&fb=1&cid=0,0,12778986894349065930&z=17&iwloc=A&om=1

This ride is probably 3 hours with 4500 feet of climbing in 30 miles?

Bring your granny gear and your warm clothes!! These are two of the steepest hills on the land so they should warm the body up. Pace will be medium. Around 45 minute pace climbing each 2000 foot hill.


fc<o></o>


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> Ok, it’s a little chilly and wet so we will go with the sunny and steep hill of the East San Jose.
> 
> Date: Saturday, Dec. 22
> 
> ...


bummer - already made plans for demo on Saturday. Have a blast!


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll be in the area. Doing Hamilton. I'm not sure that I want to do Sierra and Quimby. I've done Sierra once. Kept looking for places to clip out without falling over! I did make it, but Quimby and Sierra in one day may be too much for this Clydesdale!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kmac said:


> I'll be in the area. Doing Hamilton. I'm not sure that I want to do Sierra and Quimby. I've done Sierra once. Kept looking for places to clip out without falling over! I did make it, but Quimby and Sierra in one day may be too much for this Clydesdale!


He, he, he. I don't remember doing Quimby so I don't know any better.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Good ride!! Not too cold and the not too crampy.

Quimby is a brute! It starts of easy but then kicks up to 14% on that halfway point all the way to the top. I will call this the beast of the east.

It sucks to see al all the broken glass on the roads and on the side of the hills, there's a lot of dumping going on.

Sierra is always hard.

I ressurected my Ibike Pro and it actually worked! Coool data overload.

*Sierra Climb

*Dist: 3.6 mi (0:31:45)

Climbing: 1980 ft

Min Avg Max

Power 0 245.4 563 W

Speed 5.0 6.9 13.6 mi/h

Wind 0.0 4.1 16.5 mi/h

Elev -120 884 1844 ft

Slope -5.0 9.42 18.1 %

46 degF; 1065 mbar

Energy: 467.4 kJ

Cals Burn: 446.9 kcal*



Quimby Climb

*Dist: 3.3 mi (0:31:10)

Climbing: 1836 ft

Min Avg Max

Power 0 229.3 430 W

Speed 4.3 6.4 15.7 mi/h

Wind 0.0 2.6 13.4 mi/h

Elev 151 1064 1986 ft

Slope -4.0 9.58 17.4 %

46 degF; 1065 mbar

Energy: 428.7 kJ

Cals Burn: 409.9 kcal*





Whole ride

*Dist: 36.0 mi (2:52:20)

Climbing: 5628 ft

Min Avg Max

Power 0 171.9 1269 W

Speed 0.0 12.5 37.9 mi/h

Wind 0.0 15.4 40.0 mi/h

Elev -249 618 1986 ft

Slope -17.2 0.59 18.1 %

46 degF; 1065 mbar

Energy: 1777.0 kJ

Cals Burn: 1698.9 kcal


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

*Must be nice to be small*

We did 80 miles today w/ Sierra as the turnaround. I was doing my best to "take it easy" and averaged 284 watts and 6.4mph. I'm low 180's.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Metz said:


> We did 80 miles today w/ Sierra as the turnaround. I was doing my best to "take it easy" and averaged 284 watts and 6.4mph. I'm low 180's.


Beautiful in the east bay hills this time of year right?

If I did 284 watts, I'd be set. I'm 145 lbs with a 15 lb. bike.

fc


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, I live in Livermore and can ride to Patterson Pass, Morgan Territory, Mines Road, Mt Diablo, Calaveras, etc right out of my door. Now that we've had a little rain the hills should green up a bit. Other than the traffic the Bay Area is pretty much cycling heaven.

@ 145 you'd be well over 4 watts/kg at my threshold. I'm pretty good in the flats and rollers but need to get up to 3.8 - 4.0 to get better as a climber.


----------

